

Do you agree with President Obama's immigration plan? - mrh
http://livecaucus.com/

======
mrh
Hi! This is a new polling tool I made to quickly gauge public opinion on key
issues. The idea is to be able to immediately respond to politicians and the
pundit class when they say “The American people want X” with _very_ large
samples. It's completely nonpartisan and does not mix polling with education.
Do your research elsewhere. Help LiveCaucus "go viral"! Vote and share with
friends, family, strangers!

------
mrh
This is an experiment in access to see how voting can be integrated with our
existing technological lives. It's only interesting if lots of people use it.
Like at least 10 million. Vote and share!

